
OpenShot 2.5.0: Video Editing and Hardware Acceleration - madc
https://www.openshot.org/blog/2020/02/08/openshot-250-released-video-editing-hardware-acceleration/
======
teleclimber
I used open shot while on vacation recently and it was a pleasant experience.
At the very least it was among the better open source productivity apps that I
tried recently.

By this I mean it has a complete installer for my os, it installed without a
hitch, the UI is "normal" and intuitive enough, it handled my dpi just fine,
and the functionality is solid.

The only issue is that it was a bit sluggish at times.

Got my video done and will surely drop a donation if I adopt it as my go to
video editor.

------
bityard
I used open shot quite a bit years ago for YouTube content creation. It is
approximately a million times easier to use than pretty much any other video
editor but back then it was slow and crashy to the point of frustration. I
just gave 2.5.0 a try and sometimes it was a little slow and stuttery at times
but I managed to edit a fairly simple video with it.

The GPU acceleration feature is pretty nice. On my dated machine, encoding a
1080p MP4 on an integrated Intel video chip is a little more than twice as
fast as hammering all 4 of my CPU cores. (Effectively rendering in real time.)

------
dang
Related from 2019:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19725823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19725823)

------
orev
How well does it work on Windows? Every time I’ve tried it there, it was
crashy and I wound up going to kdenlive.

